# Adopting a Vizsla & introducing to ours



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our Vizsla, Gus, is about 4 1/2 years old. We've had him since he was 8 weeks old. I always joke & tell everyone that he loves me more than anybody else in the world love me. He's truly my dog. I, of course, love him dearly. He's an only dog right now but has been around numerous dogs since we've had him. He still just wants to play all the time. My husband and I have discussed adding another one to our family. We go back and forth with the pros and cons. I just found out about one that will be up for adoption on Monday. No one knows his history - he was brought in to a shelter after he showed up at house for a few days. His owner's cannot be found. It's heart wrenching for me to hear that! Anyway - I met him yesterday for the first time. He, like Gus, is intact. I'm not sure how old he is but guessing between 2 & 3. He is so, so scared & timid. He actually piddles when approached. He did jump on the truck when he saw Gus in the window. I have so many questions since I want to make sure our home will be his forever home IF we decide to adopt him. (Warning - this may be a long post.) I want him to feel at home and I want Gus to get along with him. Yesterday I had an incident with Gus & a 13 month old bloodhound he'd never met before. The hound was being rambunctious & was tied & we were at our farm. (We were just keeping him until his new owners got off work. Long story there but he has a great home now.) I was paying attention to the hound & Gus came outside & jumped him. With his puppy teeth, he put a couple holes in Gus's side. The hound wasn't aggressive - just defending himself. The vet confirmed Gus would be ok & gave us some antibiotics. Gus has NEVER been mean. I really believe he was jealous. I don't want this to happen if we bring one home. So - below are my questions.
Do you have any tips on adopting a Vizsla? He's so timid and scared. How can I make him feel comfortable here.
Is is normal for males to piddle when they're afraid? I hope this would lessen once he's happy again but don't really know.
Would it be better to let him get used to our home without Gus here first?
Any tips on introducing him to Gus?

My heart is just breaking for this dog. He needs love so, so badly. I do want what's best for him. Even if that means it's not my home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not always easy bringing a new dog into the home. Some hit it off right away, others need time to adjust. Some never like each other. 
Its best to do a meet, and greet on neutral ground.
Give them a lot of time, and space separately. If all goes well increase their time together. Just because you get a growl or two at first, does not mean it will keep happening. 
The rescue I foster for has a 30 day policy. If for any reason during the first 30 days, the dog does not work out. It can come back to the rescue, and your adoption deposit is refunded. After 30 days we will still take them back, you just don't get your money returned.

As for the piddle.
Its a unknown at this point.
Some get better after they have a chance to settle into their new home. Some will always do it, when faced with someone new, or a situation that makes them uncomfortable, or excited.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

The 30 day policy is great. I made it clear to them yesterday that it would have to be a good fit for all involved before I would commit. I'm not worried about any deposits or vet bills. I never mind donating to this organization and know any vet bills are probably needed anyway. I just want him to have a happy home. I know we can provide one but am just worried about Gus. I definitely don't want to add stress for the new one. I'll let them meet on Monday and go from there. I think we can keep them apart & introduce at home in small doses. Great suggestion. My weekend will be consumed with ideas now. I cry each time I think of him being in a cage but they said it's their policy to keep them for 5 days. Just makes me want to throw up! If I can't adopt him, I'll post more information here in case someone else wants too. Vizsla's are pretty rare around here so it's strange to have one found & up for adoption.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of males (females too) want/do put rambunctious adolescence dogs in their place. Not normally charging in on them, but to correct their unruly behavior. 
You need to keep in mind, that a dog tied, or leashed makes it harder for the other dog to read. Meaning the other dog is pulling, or jumping at the end of a lead, not if they are relaxed. 
Last I would not considered a 13 month old to have baby teeth. They have permanent teeth at that time.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

texasred said:


> A lot of males (females too) want/do put rambunctious adolescence dogs in their place. Not normally charging in on them, but to correct their unruly behavior.
> You need to keep in mind, that a dog tied, or leashed makes it harder for the other dog to read. Meaning the other dog is pulling, or jumping at the end of a lead, not if they are relaxed.
> Last I would not considered a 13 month old to have baby teeth. They have permanent teeth at that time.


I really hadn't thought about the teeth being permanent but that makes total sense. They sure went deep & it all happened so fast. He just had so much "puppy" in him or maybe it was just lack of manners. It was an unfortunate situation all the way around and I'm not blaming anyone but myself. It was neither dog's fault. My Dad always jokingly tells me "No good deed goes unpunished." Learned that first hand yesterday. I was just keeping him until his new owner could come pick him up. It was a spur of the moment deal that I had not planned appropriately for. After him running off 3 times, my husband tied him. This was for his safety. He was only tied about an hour or so. And, rest assured, he has an awesome home. Last picture I received, he was on the couch in the house. 
Thanks so much for explaining that behavior. That makes me feel better. I can see Gus not wanting him jumping around, especially on other people. Lesson learned. I'm a planner - no planning went into this and I feel horrible that Gus suffered. That's why it's super important for me to plan and think and question bringing home another Vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not uncommon for a rescue to keep a dog separated for a few days. The ones we pull from shelters, go straight to the vets. Full workup, and kept in isolation area for a few days. 
It is costly, but keeps us from bringing diseases into our homes, and our dogs being exposed to them. 
These dogs need atleast two weeks to decompress, and for to you see their personality. Some of the scared ones need longer. What you see in the first few days can change drastically. 

Don't get upset, or feel bad if it doesn't work out. The point of rescue is to find the right home for a dog. Not just a home.
Abbey was my longest foster. I looked over lots of potential adopters paperwork . A good many times, they would have been great homes. But what they wanted in a dog was not Abbey. I would reply to the rescue, its not the right fit for her. She even had a overnight sleep over with the perfect couple, but their dog was not a fan of her. The dog liked other dogs, but apparently not in his home. She happily came back to me the next day.
Abbey was full on fun, with tons of personality. She needed someone that appreciated that in a dog. It took a long time, but she found the perfect home.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

We are now officially a 2 Vizsla household! My husband brought home a rescue on Friday instead of waiting until today. I'm relieved we had the weekend to get to know each other. So far, I think it's going really well. The vet said the new dog, July, was around 2. He does have manners - no counter surfing, chewing, or jumping. We've bypassed the shark bite, chewing, and potty training stages. Whew! He knows some basic commands and his recall has been spot on so far. We did have some issues with him marking in the house the first day but he's been good for a day & a half so maybe he won't do that anymore. Overall, he seems to be a great dog. I just can't believe no one claimed him! I go between being heartbroken for him and excited for us. He's made such progress in the past 2 days. He loves being in the house and the attention he is receiving. He is not YET a farm dog. He was scared to ride in the truck and side-by-side but at least now loads in the truck himself. He's still leery of loud noises. He didn't like the washing machine last night at all. He loves Gus, our 4 1/2 year old Vizsla. Gus is dealing way better than I expected. He is being so tolerant. Of course, he has moments of jealousy. I work really hard to keep his routine and let him know he's not being replaced. He's been so patient. I look at July and realize how far we've come with Gus. I'm so proud of him. And I know we're going to be so proud of July too. 

This forum has been so helpful. Every time we have a question, we look through different posts. It's nice to have a place that's breed specific. We usually find someone with the same situation. Thank you all so much!

The picture is of July. He sure looks at home this morning. I can't wait to get a picture of the two of them together. Right now Gus is wearing a shirt to keep his wounds covered. He's healing fast so I'm hoping next week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats awesome.
He is going to be a wonderful addition to your family. I look forward to seeing picures of them playing together.


----------



## Kthimmes (May 15, 2018)

Awe! I hope that it continues to go well and wonderful that July has found a forever home. He sure does look comfy!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh my, this sounds wonderful. and he looks so trusting already, great job. keep us updated please, it seems like this was meant to be


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Day 5 with July and we're so in love with him. All of us, even Gus. I feel like this was just one of those "meant to be" situations. He is a totally different dog today than when he was brought home. Both dogs play well together. Gus is being wonderful in sharing our attention and even his favorite toys. July acts amazed that he can play with so many different toys. As he becomes more comfortable with us, some bad behaviors are coming out - namely - jumping. We can and will correct this though. He's just a pup and since we've been through this, we know we can do it again. He's such a love though. Gus snuggles and July hugs - literally putting his feet around my neck. He's just precious! He did pee in the house last night. Not mark but actually pee. He really acted like it just happened & he was surprised. When we came back in he didn't know what to expect. Honestly, I think he thought we would be mad at him. He knew what he did was wrong so I didn't raise my voice beyond the initial no then out the door. If this happens again, I'll take him to the vet to make sure he doesn't have an infection or something. Accidents happen - we get that. I just want to make sure he's ok. 
Don't get my wrong - it's work having two dogs! It's so rewarding though. We love them. I'll post some pictures next week. (Gus is still in a tshirt but healing well.)


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This is just great and i can relate to the being happy with 2 V`s. 
Hopefully nothing physically wrong just adjusting to the new environment peeing. It happens, saw that when Bende was around 1 year old and we switched daycare. He then adjusted and he was fine again. 
Miksa is a wrap his paws around your neck hugger too, and Bende likes snuggles. Both ways express love and makes me weak at my knees.


----------

